

Girl Talk Performance at Yahoo Hack Day! - babyshake
http://badtofu.com/isaid/hackday-with-girl-talk

======
danw
Related, 'Girl Turk' - Girl Talk meet Mechanical Turk:

<http://waxy.org/2008/09/girl_turk/>

